# Biggest fish so far in 2012



## oldstinkyguy

Post a picture of your biggest fish you have caught so far in 2012 or tell us about it...Central Ohio has this thread and its really neat to check out, we need one for around here


----------



## j93bird

Personal Best 6.2 lb bass caught on 3-6-12, 6.17 lb caught on 4-1-12 and a 6.07 lb caught on 4-17-12.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast

caught in Feb warm weather.


----------



## glasseyes

j93bird said:


> Personal Best 6.2 lb bass caught on 3-6-12, 6.17 lb caught on 4-1-12 and a 6.07 lb caught on 4-17-12.


Must be a farm pond , I can't tell about the first on but number 2 and number 3 are the same fish.


----------



## yakfish

Here is a 21 inch smallie I caught out at CJ brown ealry this spring. It isn't the biggest of the year but it is the nicest fosh of the year! The biggest fish of the year is a 34 inch carp I caught last night on the LMR but I was unable to get any pics.


----------



## pendog66

i havent hit a 20 lb Flat yet but i have put my buddies on fish. Steve's 35 and Caleb's 22. I found a kiddy pool sized hole in a Flat that both these fish came out of.  


I will have to get pictures off the camera but i did hit a 17 inch smallie out of Wolf Creek yesterday.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

glasseyes said:


> Must be a farm pond , I can't tell about the first on but number 2 and number 3 are the same fish.


they are not the same fish look again 2 totally different poles by the fish.


----------



## BMayhall

Not the biggest Largemouth I've ever caught but it is so far in 2012


----------



## bsmith

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> they are not the same fish look again 2 totally different poles by the fish.


I don't think that anyone was insinuating that j93bird was trying to pull a fast one on us. They appear to be the same fish caught at the same body of water though. I think we can all safely take him at his word that these were caught 16 days apart.

Look at the markings on the fish, specifically along the lateral line. They are practically identical. Interestingly it appears that this fish lost 0.1 pound in those 16 days.


----------



## glasseyes

Exactly, I wasn't doubting that he caught them at different times, that's why I said farm pond. We have caught same fish over at different times and could tell by the markings on the fish that it was the same fish. Out of a small body of water it's not uncommon. Like I said number two and number three are the same fish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

yakfish said:


> Here is a 21 inch smallie I caught out at CJ brown ealry this spring. It isn't the biggest of the year but it is the nicest fosh of the year! The biggest fish of the year is a 34 inch carp I caught last night on the LMR but I was unable to get any pics.


what a beautifull fish


----------



## j93bird

glasseyes said:


> Must be a farm pond , I can't tell about the first on but number 2 and number 3 are the same fish.


Could be, never even though about it to tell you the truth. Just enjoy catching them, and yes it was 16 days apart in the same region of the 5 acre pond that I fish come to think of it. good observation bsmith


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

yea they looked like the same exact fish. parently just took it the wrong way. i just noticed the difference cause of the rod and lure. didnt think of it as same fish but different day lol


----------



## oldstinkyguy

j93bird said:


> Could be, never even though about it to tell you the truth. Just enjoy catching them, and yes it was 16 days apart in the same region of the 5 acre pond that I fish come to think of it. good observation bsmith


I used to fish a farm pond that had a five pound bass with part of a fin missing, I caught her four times in two years.


----------



## mikesr

awesome pics guys cant wait to post one worthy lol


----------



## Dandrews

35&#8221; flathead & 26&#8221; saugeye both caught within the past week.
I&#8217;ve caught some decent LMB & SMB but no monsters...yet.


----------



## Captain Failboat

The dam is an amazing place isn't it?


----------



## Dandrews

Captain Failboat said:


> The dam is an amazing place isn't it?


I live about 3 miles from there; it&#8217;s the closest place for me to go on the spur of the moment. Sometimes it IS amazing, so many people go there and you can still catch decent fish.

Hopefully there&#8217;s a smallmouth like Yakfish&#8217;s cruising around down there.


----------



## Matulemj

Caught this channel at the LMR. Pretty good size, I would guess 7-8 pounds.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick

still new at posting picturs...hope this works.

this is my best of the year. didnt have a scale but i guessed she was pushing about 4 to 4 1/2


----------



## DLarrick

guess i dont know what im doing cuz i cant see them...sorry guys


----------



## DLarrick

[/IMG]

last try...


----------



## sammerguy

Common carp 13 lbs. 









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOUSE

My friend and I caught back to back 15+ pound gars this year while fishing for white bass of all things. I had 8 pound line and a chrome jerkbait tied on, drifting a 10foot channel on the LMR while casting to the shore. This monster took us for a ride about 100yards down the river before I could pull it into shallow water. My friend was video taping the event instead of helping me land it, and the line snapped while I was fumbling to get control of the fish with my free hand. I extracted this picture from the video:









Now my friend's fish on the other hand was landed because I jumped on it like Steve Irwin. I paid the price and got a nice gash in my arm, landed the fish, unhooked it, and even took this picture of him but he got all of the glory! (Yes, I'm still bitter!) It weighed in at 16.4 pounds:


----------



## FishermanMurph

Here's a thread about my biggest so far, a 19inch largemouth: 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=201220

I also got a big catfish but did not get his measurement.


----------



## SConner

I am hoping I have not caught my largest of the year, but was pretty happy with 31" pike and 26" saugeye both from Great Miami River.


----------



## Masterbasser88

Biggest bass so far. Caught a couple weeks back.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy

My entry in the littlest big fish category...









and these guys...


----------



## kingofamberley

SConner said:


> I am hoping I have not caught my largest of the year, but was pretty happy with 31" pike and 26" saugeye both from Great Miami River.


That saug is a pig! Wow!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

oldstinkyguy said:


> My entry in the littlest big fish category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these guys...


 1st photo: what the heck kind of fish is that?


----------



## Dandrews

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> 1st photo: what the heck kind of fish is that?


.a rock bass


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

Here's a few from 2012 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Dandrews

41 1/4" flathead


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Dandrews said:


> 41 1/4" flathead


what a beast


----------



## StillH2OBasser

My first and only 20'' Smallmouth.


----------



## Buzzin




----------



## SMBHooker

18" Largemouth

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=195350

18" Smallmouth

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=195972


Here's to hoping the fall will bring more big fish!


----------



## fishmonster11

21.5" and 5.8lbs Largemouth....I was shaking I was so happy when the picture was taken haha


----------



## fallen513

13 lb. river fish


----------



## wapak angler

Not sure exactly how much it weighed but caught last week, LMB, sorry for mud, pulled him through shallow water 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj

When you posted this in May, I didn't really have anything impressive to show, I'll update.

18" Smallie (Little Miami River)








21" Hybrid (Little Miami River)








27" Buffalo (Little Miami River)








10" Bluegill (Private Waters)










I'm ready for some Fall fishing!


----------



## FishDoctor

Some of my best from the year:

















That big LM was topping the scales a little over 9 lbs!


----------



## FishDoctor

Here is a shot down her big mouth:


----------



## kingofamberley

Holy crap doctor! That is an amazing fish.


----------



## HOUSE

Dang FishDoc, is that Dottie?


----------



## FishDoctor

WAREHOUSE said:


> Dang FishDoc, is that Dottie?


Haha, wish that was the legit Dottie, what did she top out at 24, 25 lbs?

I did notice the dot. It was a pretty fish. Kinda crazy story about hooking up with that one. I was actually working a big Rapala crank and had a little large mouth, probably about 8-9 inches (with eyes too big for its stomach apparently) hit the crank and I got it hooked up (obviously on the outside of its mouth). The water had really good visibility that day, probably ~3 feet. I noticed my little bass on freak out as something big came rising up out of a grass bed. I stopped reeling. She sucked in the little largemouth and the crankbait; I set the hook harder than I've ever set a hook before. Managed to unhook the little bass and hook her up inside the mouth 

She was a pig, tore line off my reel like it was nothing. I was so scared the line was going to break, yelling for my oldest to get daddy the net, lol. She gave a couple heart-pounding jumps and angry head shakes, where I kept thinking any second I'd have a lure sitting on the bank next to me. Any time I got her into more shallow water she'd freak out and tear off 10-15 yards of line. I managed to find a steep spot on the bank where the water was deeper and get her into that. By that time my dad had managed to jog about 200 yards back to us--Having seen her hit and the boys yelling he dropped his stuff and ran as fast as his 65 year old frame would bring him. I handed off the pole to him and practically jumped in the lake with the net to get her. :Banane47:


----------



## oldstinkyguy

bump


----------



## QueticoMike

Here is my best pike, smallmouth and catfish so far this year.....


----------



## buzzing byrd

23" LM from farm pond during a thunder storm.


----------



## bank runner

Here's a few of my biggest fish this year so far and all are out of the GMR a 20.5" Smallmouth, 10" Rock Bass, and a Northern Pike which I didnt measure


----------



## Luns

Best year since ive started fishing as a kid, 17 bass over 5lbs 15 of those being over 6lbs and 5 being over 7lbs. Heres just a few of the bass, all fish were caught and released to be caught another day.


----------



## Britam05

Caught this Largemouth in the Greenville Creek on a Pearl Zulu


----------



## inrll

My PB 19"smallie and biggest of the year. Caught it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lunker4141

Caught this little guy at Mosquito Lake while bass fishing in early May 2012. My biggest fish ever. Started fishing in 2008.


----------



## BMustang

Pretty pike - not a mark on him!


----------



## cattin15

38 and 37 pound flatheads

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05

All are amazing fish and just to think where they come from. It would be hard to top some of them and Damn sure fun to try! Congrats to each and every OGF'er for a great season. ON TO THE NEXT.......Fish On!


----------



## tommy454

Best smallmouth of The year 18'.


----------



## BigFishAddict

Topwater wiper 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley

Nothing immense but bump


----------



## CATMAN447

My PB 19" Smallie. Highlight of my summer!


----------



## Legend killer

49" hog:


----------



## SMBHooker

Posted two nice18" bass from the Stillwater when this thread was young. Since then I pulled this nice Smallmouth that bested the rest of them this year and also a PB out of the Stillwater for me!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=212089&page=2


----------



## Roto Mike

Caught in private water, 18", 18 1/4", 18 1/2". Taxidermist put a bit to much green on them but they are close. Should have been more black on the top. 


If I'm not fishing, I'm thinking about fishing.


----------



## fishin all day

39" Striper.


----------



## BigEEric

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> Caught in private water, 18", 18 1/4", 18 1/2". Taxidermist put a bit to much green on them but they are close. Should have been more black on the top.
> 
> Holy cow man those are some solid fish wish I could get into huge oes like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## co-angler

Here is my 15 lb flatty caught on March 18th and my PB 22 inch smallie caught on Lake St. Clair in May


----------



## terryit3

I caught two of my better fish in one day in September.

I'm not a big fan of bass fishing, but this big spotted bass was fun in my kayak. He pulled me around the stream on light tackle until we could net him. C&R









One of my Fish Ohio Crappie. C&R


----------



## gabethegoat

all of the following pics have appeared in other threads, but still worth sharing.

2 PB 18" smallies out of the LMR:


















this 19" chunker largemouth out of sharon woods:










and 2 of these PB ~30" 10+ lb wipers out of the LMR:


















I also caught a 20" LMB out of a semi-private lake that was a personal best until the one shown above got my topwater frog. my buddies and i also caught a channel cat that was pushing 3ft/over 10lbs and a flathead about the same size, but i don't have those pics on my computer.

all in all, this was definitely my most productive year of fishing ever and produced the biggest fish i've ever caught with the exception of a 6.5 foot sailfish that i caught off my friend's dad's boat off the coast of florida...


----------



## nturner

Some of my best for the year. Got a 10 lb shovelhead but I didn't take a picture. Its been a pretty good year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood

Some of my bigger 2012 fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GarrettMyers

extra beefy 18.5 incher


----------

